# Hand Tied Flies



## beachtiger (Nov 23, 2011)

I enjoy making flys and have made enough that i feel comfortable selling some. So I decided to start a buisness. If anyone would like some you can pm me or visit my website (will post a link beneath).
http://www.facebook.com/DakotasFlies
Dakota


----------



## Shirlygreen (May 18, 2012)

thats so awesome! good for you


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Hand Flies*

It would be interesting to see your offerings, but some of us don't use Facebook. C2


----------



## beachtiger (Nov 23, 2011)

Each fly is $4.00. I can Make To custom order.


----------

